# Calling All UK EV Builders



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Jordy
I'm in Newcastle on Tyne. I don't know of any cheap sources of components in the UK, other than the usual keeping an eye on ebay. Agni and Lemco motors and Alltrax controllers are available in the UK for motorcycle conversions, but when it comes to components for car conversions all I know of are AVT, which appear pricey. If you're thinking of buying a motor I'd recommend giving Greg Fordyce a call: http://www.go-ev.co.uk/ He's a dealer for Netgain and is very helpful.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

MalcolmB said:


> Hi Jordy
> I'm in Newcastle on Tyne. I don't know of any cheap sources of components in the UK, other than the usual keeping an eye on ebay. Agni and Lemco motors and Alltrax controllers are available in the UK for motorcycle conversions, but when it comes to components for car conversions all I know of are AVT, which appear pricey. If you're thinking of buying a motor I'd recommend giving Greg Fordyce a call: http://www.go-ev.co.uk/ He's a dealer for Netgain and is very helpful.


Yeah i got an email from him a few hours ago with an expensive quote for motors, but i can source the motor that is fine its just the other components ie cells, controllers etc. and ebay i can't find a thing maybe i am not searching the right things. will look at avt.

EDIT looked at AVT and they are very pricey actually those were the first people i looked at as they are very local to me,


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm in Manchester. I haven't really got much in the way of EV specific parts yet.

My plan is to visit Fork Truck Breakers near Chesterfield to find a motor that I can work with. I have made the adaptor plate and will make the coupler too and all the other motor hardware. The controller may be a Paul and Sabrina kit and the charger will be what ever I need when I know what the battery pack will be like. BMS will probably also be a kit and the batteries maybe a group buy if the UK EV'ers can get together at the right time for me but I am also waiting to see what Liverpool's attendance at the China Expo turns up in terms of trade links.

I am taking my build slowly in the hope that my budget increases, the cost of parts decreases and the UK market begins to take EVs seriously.


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

In the same situation as you guys ... for motors you can always go with Kostov Motors ( http://kostov-motors.com/ )which are located in the EU (no import taxes and priced in USD. They make some serious motors.

For batteries I looked within Europe and said nope ... my LIFEPO4's are coming from China.

For the controller, your going to be looking at a US import more than likely (or keep an eye on UK/EU for sale boards).

For all the other stuff you can find it in the UK/EU, but it takes a little more leg work than in the US or Aus.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

280z1975 said:


> In the same situation as you guys ... for motors you can always go with Kostov Motors ( http://kostov-motors.com/ )which are located in the EU (no import taxes and priced in USD. They make some serious motors.
> 
> For batteries I looked within Europe and said nope ... my LIFEPO4's are coming from China.
> 
> ...


Kostov 9" 144V motor looks interesting but can't find the price for sale in the uk hope its cheaper than £1750 (Warp9) 

As for batteries we may be able to group together (10 or so) and get a better price from say EVcomponents rather than just one of us. 

Controller and other accesories i may have someone that imports them i will have to keep you posted on that but Kostov sells Zilla.


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,
I accidently came upon your thread.
For the UK we sell direct.
The price on our site is valid worldwide.
I.E. 9" 144V costs USD 1500$ without transport and VAT.
At the current exchange rate this is GBP 903 (FX 1.66?).
Adding VAT (assuming 20% rate, it is GBP 181) and transport (around GBP 180-200 door to door) giving around GBP 1300.
Buying a Zilla controller will get you an additional 10% discount on both motor and controller.
The WARP price is higher probably due to higher motor price per se, higher transport costs and possibly some customs duty.
Note that due to Cristmas holidays, current lead time is end of February.

You can also consider the new 9" 168V with switchable field:
http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/d9c5db317dd9883dd0da85ac0487ff6b_E24B1.pdf

This is a bit more expensive though at USD 1650.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Plamenator said:


> Hello,
> I accidently came upon your thread.
> For the UK we sell direct.
> The price on our site is valid worldwide.
> ...


Thank you very much that could be of some great help for some uk buyers including myself, but with the price's i have lost track do you charge the current UK VAT or elsewhere VAT
So atm it would be

£900.80
VAT=£135.12
Delivery £190 est

= £1,225.92 Thats a good price. 

again many thanks. are you the dealer/supplier. and atm i am looking at a Zilla also for another project could you PM me some pricings on these, or you could post them on here i don't mind. 

EDIT: forget about that i have found them on the Site lol.

Many thanks


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.tech-mobile.hu/

this may be of some use, but does anyone speak Hungarian LOL.


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not a dealer - I actually work at Kostov motors in Bulgaria 
EU VAT regime is quite complex nowadays.
If you buy through a company, we will issue an invoice with 0% VAT.
Then you will declare it at UK VAT rate with your monthly Intrastat declaration and possibly claim it back depending on your VAT position.
Best to ask your accountant I think.

If you buy on your own name without a company, then we will charge you Bulgarian VAT at the rate of 20% and it cannot be claimed back.

Tech-mobile is actually our Hungarian distributor...despite the picture of D&D's blue motor next to the Kostov motors


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Plamenator said:


> I am not a dealer - I actually work at Kostov motors in Bulgaria
> EU VAT regime is quite complex nowadays.
> If you buy through a company, we will issue an invoice with 0% VAT.
> Then you will declare it at UK VAT rate with your monthly Intrastat declaration and possibly claim it back depending on your VAT position.
> ...


Ok thats brilliant thanks. so...

Zilla = 1975
Kostov 144 = 1500
[h1]$3125 (10% discount)
[/h1]
£1878.16 + delivery EST £200
[h1]x1.2 [/h1]
£2,493.78

Thats not bad tbh, i buy them directly from the Kostov Factory? ie the factory you work in. do you have some contact details to buy these components.lol

I have gone off topic here but hope my thoughts and the options i am considering may help some other uk buyers. and to me a Zilla 1k and a Kostov 144v motor for the same price as a (Warp9 + Some) is a very good deal. 

Many thanks
jordan


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you but cheapest Zilla (1K LV) is 1975$, not 950$.
This is the official EVcomponents pricing.
Where did you get the 950$ from?

Contacts are here http://kostov-motors.com/contacts/


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Plamenator said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but cheapest Zilla (1K LV) is 1975$, not 950$.
> This is the official EVcomponents pricing.
> Where did you get the 950$ from?
> 
> Contacts are here http://kostov-motors.com/contacts/


yeah i edited it after, lol i didn't see the 1 infront (cos it was spaced from the 950) but still that is a good price. bloody hell my maths is terrible today you wouldn't think i was doing an engineering degree Lol.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good bit of info on the motors and controllers there. All useful stuff for us over here in Europe and the UK.
The more localised info on parts the better.

Jordy, You can add your location if you go into your profile page so we all know where you are too.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Good bit of info on the motors and controllers there. All useful stuff for us over here in Europe and the UK.
> The more localised info on parts the better.
> 
> Jordy, You can add your location if you go into your profile page so we all know where you are too.


Details added  may have a source of other components aswell ie contacter's etc watch this space.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Mavizen sells some of the other bits needed for EV conversions for the UK/EU.
www.mavizen.com


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Jozzer said:


> Mavizen sells some of the other bits needed for EV conversions for the UK/EU.
> www.mavizen.com


excellent thank you jozzer but is that only 72v stuff? i need 144v atm. i am sure though if they import 72v stuff they could do 144v ones?


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

The Killovac Contactor they sell is suitable at least, and as you say, they can get other contrrollers etc.
They already offer LifeBatt (to whichever voltages required), and are soon going to offer a racing Lipo pack complete with BMS and charger too.

I DO work with Mavizen I should say, and was not trying to plug the company, just make it easier for UK EV'ers to find parts!


Steve


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Jozzer said:


> The Killovac Contactor they sell is suitable at least, and as you say, they can get other contrrollers etc.
> They already offer LifeBatt (to whichever voltages required), and are soon going to offer a racing Lipo pack complete with BMS and charger too.
> 
> I DO work with Mavizen I should say, and was not trying to plug the company, just make it easier for UK EV'ers to find parts!
> ...


will send them an email, for pricing on smaller items, but problem is the Lifebatt's are far too expensive atm in comparison to the TS90ah cells.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Indeed, very good cells (I've had their new cells here for testing and was very impressed, 10C continuous quite happily), but as you say, another price band entirely.

Still, hopefully of use for the smaller items!


Steve


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry, going off topic again lol. but if one was to have:

144v 90ah cells Max current draw 270A continuous 1800A peak
Zilla 1k controller 300A continuous 1000A peak

as for the motor would the continous rating be about 205 A ?? from this graph (1hour rating) http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/56556adf221d6b72d07f26795bfbc05a_9-144V.pdf
Would that be my limiting factor? but peak A of about 500A Peak?? 

that seems about right but what fuse should i have and circuit breaker etc Amp rating, the continous or the peak? thanks


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

A 4-500A fuse and a Killovac contactor should be fine with those numbers. If you limit motor amps to 500, a 300A fuse would suffice IMO.

Steve


----------

